# I want to buy ___



## neouniverse

How do you say "I want to buy ____" in Korean?
ex; I want to buy bigbang cd ? :]


----------



## Warp3

______(을/를) 사고 싶어요.
(Use 을 if the word ends in a consonant or 를 if it ends in a vowel.)

Example: 빅뱅의 CD를 사고 싶어요. = I want to buy Big Bang's CD.
(Yes, that word technically ends in a consonant written that way, but it still ends with a vowel sound.  The Korean pronunciation is "CD" is more like "she-dee" instead since the "see" sound doesn't exist in Korean.)

NOTE:  Like the "I want to go to..." example, this one also assumed the subject of the sentence ("I") is already implied from context.  The same rules apply if you want to be more specific about *who* wants to buy the item.


----------



## neouniverse

Warp3 said:


> ______(을/를) 사고 싶어요.
> (Use 을 if the word ends in a consonant or 를 if it ends in a vowel.)
> 
> Example: 빅뱅의 CD를 사고 싶어요. = I want to buy Big Bang's CD.
> (Yes, that word technically ends in a consonant written that way, but it still ends with a vowel sound.  The Korean pronunciation is "CD" is more like "she-dee" instead since the "see" sound doesn't exist in Korean.)
> 
> NOTE:  Like the "I want to go to..." example, this one also assumed the subject of the sentence ("I") is already implied from context.  The same rules apply if you want to be more specific about *who* wants to buy the item.



Thank you :]


----------

